

Ask HN: Does anyone know of any startup founded by military veterans? - pjnewton

I'm curious if there are any veteran backed/founded startups out there. I'm finding it exceptionally difficult to translate my prior military experience and communicate the value military veteran can bring to the fast paced hectic startup space.<p>If not founded by former military guys/gals does anyone out there have any experience with hiring veterans? What wast he biggest advantage? Biggest drawback?
======
rman666
See VETransfer.org

~~~
pjnewton
Thanks, I hadn't seen this site before and it looks interesting.

